
A Racket Perspective on Research, Education, and Production - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN0qG-i1iT0
======
jboynyc
I really enjoyed this talk, and not just because I like Racket. Academics
rarely talk about how they manage to build the infrastructure they need to
support their research and teaching and how they reconcile that with the other
demands they face. This goes beyond computer science as well.

